# Failed ICSI, thinking of trying IUI



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have just had my first failed ICSI cycle and not sure if I can go through it again as found EC very difficult. I am more drawn to IUI now that we have    frozen (didn't have any for ICSI as DH needed surgery to get to it). Has anyone else gone from ICSI to IUI with more success? I am aware that it may seem a backward step to take. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Yamoona

Sorry to read that ICSI didn't work for you. I too had a failed cycle, after which my consultant put me onto IUI with Clomid and injectables. His logic was that my embryos didn't like the lab conditions. I am afraid to say that I have had 4 goes at IUI now (costing me almost the price of an IVF cycle), and it has not worked. I am not convinced that IUI is right for me, as I have tubal damage which lowers results. I personally would give my eye teeth to do ICSI again, as statistically it is so much more successful. But if your tubes are clear it could be a good alternative for you.

Good luck

Jaffa
xx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for responding. DH wants me to have another go at ICSI but I am still not sure. My tubes are fine but I will wait until we speak to the consultant in May. In the meantime once I have finished the AF from hell (result of the failed cycle) I am going to go back on the healthy diet and try accupunture. Our problem is we have the eggs and sperm but no transport as DH was born without any tubes so it is impossible for us to conceive naturally. I have also had poor health the last 3 years and feel this also played a part in the failure. Doesn't help that I live in a town where every 12 yr old has a baby, I am surrounded by babies at the moment ahhh


----------

